# Foxpro Firestorm



## Pa Bowmaddness (Dec 28, 2010)

What can you tell me about this E-caller? Looking at getting one. I have read some reviews that said the remote doesn't work over 20 feet away? Any other Pros and Cons would be helpful. Trying to decide between Firestorm and the Furry! Please HELP!

Thank you,

Madd


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

They are both good, and i have had mine out to 50 yards tons of times, even my old fx3 would work aways out. Fresh batteries is key, i would get the rechargeable ones there great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a spitfire and my remote works to 75yds at least as long as it is not over the edge of a hill. I have a small 6" tripod that I put it on or I hang it in a tree and I get good reception. I have not had any issues with mine, but anyone who has ALWAYS gets great customer service.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*BUY FOX PRO----American made and American serviced--Can't beat customer service ---Hundreds of sounds--either are good----Make sure it comes with fox-Bang I hear its great----check it out at allpredatorcalls.com *


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

We have been using the firestorm some and the remote is the weakest link. It is suppose to replace the fx3 but the fx3 remote is good for 375 yard and I have tried it. We were in a field at night calling and about 30 to 50 yards away and the remote would not work. There might just be some weak remotes out there I dont know. The scropion is one we are using and it works pretty good if you have the speaker facing up instead of at the ground. When it's dark you can tell with gloves on its a box.LOL live and learn! FoxPro is the leading in ecalls and there customer service is awesome very helpful.


----------



## Pa Bowmaddness (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! Keep them coming, I want to have all the information I can.

Thanks,

Madd


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

what bowmaddness model u shottin.i got the xs model with the leupold vendetta range finder mouted to it ...where in nepa u from....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Madd.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

The firestorm does come with foxbang and it is awesome. Shot a round off to scare some dogs while hunting. Yep you guessed it foxbang started and the dogs stopped. The firestorm is a great caller and has great features. Plenty loud enough, but i you want a speaker can also be purchased with it. As for me i don't need it. not tried the remote at far distance just can't seem to imagine a yote packing it off.


----------



## Grouchy Coyote (Jan 5, 2011)

I have never personally used the Firestorm, but I have used the scorpion, the SC 5 for crows and the fury as well as many other of their previous models...

FoxPro is the BEST stand up electronic call company out there ! I am sure if you have problems with one of their calls they will be on top of it right away !

I have had the remotes on some of these calls out a few hundred yards, simply to test them out, and never had an issue if they were in line of sight.

I dont think I will ever have the need for a call to be more than 60-75 yards away from me, but wanted to see if what they said was true... It Was !

The FoxBang is an incredible feature as well... Never had a call with it yet, but I am sure one of these days I will make the move if I get back into hunting them more.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your right on Grouchy Coyote---For the money, FoxPro seems to have the most to offer.

Hey---Welcome to PT GC from the Cold Colorado Rocky Mtns.


----------



## Grouchy Coyote (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Cat ! Great Site...

Glad I found you guys here !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been testing a Firestorm and have experienced no problems at all. I would like it better if it offered more preset buttons, but otherwise it is a good caller. The Fury is superior in more ways than one. The Fury uses signal hopping technology which gives reliable remote control reliability at further distance, and has more preset buttons. The real Champion in the Foxpro line is the CS-24, and I have one of those also. I recommend www.allpredatorcalls.com for best prices and fast delivery time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome GC to the site, Enjoy!!!!!!!!!


----------

